# Zolpidem is the answer.



## Demond (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

A while ago Ive expressed how Zolpidem, or Zolpidem Zartrate also known as Ambien, completely cures my Dp/Dr. Although it gained a lot of views, I have not gotten one response.

I truly feel as if this is the answer we all have been looking for. The freedom last for roughly an hour however, I look at it like an answer or a step closer to solving this thing out.

If anyone else has tried or have found success with this too, please leave a comment below.

Thank you and best of luck to all.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Demond said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A while ago Ive expressed how Zolpidem, or Zolpidem Zartrate also known as Ambien, completely cures my Dp/Dr. Although it gained a lot of views, I have not gotten one response.
> 
> ...


You haven't got a response maybe because the solution is short-lived and shouldn't be called a cure. One hour only that's quite disappointing but thanks for sharing


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/4544-ambien/


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

You also probably haven't gotten responses because you are presenting it as a cure-all, the answer we are all waiting for. I'm sure many on the forum have been on ambient before (myself included). Doesn't even help me sleep, let alone do a thing for any of my other symptoms. Hell, it didn't even cure you, as the effects only last about an hour.

But the fact that it did help you briefly might say something about your condition. Perhaps you could send an email to those doing research on DP to relate your experience with Ambien?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sensing a little bit of negativity in this thread considering someone took the time to come back and share something that significantly helped them. I don't think it should be made a habit as it doesn't really matter if it doesn't/hasn't helped you, as the causes of depersonalization are a very broad spectrum. We don't want to make this space uninviting for those who share what helped them. And I do consider an hour significant as after the long time I have had this without any period of full relief, I would pay damn good money for an hour of normality. And zolpidem is something I haven't tried yet so will definitely consider it.

I am glad you found something that helped you Demond. I have often thought it is either the kappa opioid or Gabba system that is the underlying cause for this. I have found a bit of relief targeting both those receptors either directly with Xanax (GABA) or indirectly with CBD oil (Kappa downstream effect). Both of which help muscular relaxation and sleep, so it all kind of ties in together as I think deep sleep is being lost on my part.

I am seeing a craniosacral therapist tomorrow and am starting a new thread to update people how it goes. Thank you for coming back to share your story!


----------

